# Candida Sites, Moldie



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Moldie, I was on another board and someone recommended these sites and I thought of you. Have you been to www.howdyneighbor.com/jbayliss www.candidafighter.com (a nurses's home site)I have not even gone there yet to look at them but thought I would list them here for you. Let me know about them. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

lynne,Thanks for the sites, I have for the past two days been doing a lot of research. I think that I am going to get some testing done! I was reading on the site that yeast plays culprit to seazuires and Autism. I have a nephiew who is severally Autistic and he is on medication to bring the yeast down in his body. The sad part of it is he has pica and will eat a lot of unnatural iteams, he craves paper and leather etc... but the only food items he will eat is milk, white bread, chocolate cookie and saltine crackers... yeast, sugar and more yeast. I am going to talk with my sister on the food part and I have a sister in-law who has sezuires and is on medication. For myself, I look at this way, if I test positive then I need to do something about anyway, it may help me with the Fibro it may not but it still is not healthy. I just need to find myself a new doctor that is educated and willing to work with me. I loved my last doctor she diagnosed me in 3 months. Is anyone else checking into the testing? If so let me know how things turn out okay? I was bad last night, had a tough day at work and went our to happy hour. Could not mix drinking and meds so I went to bed without taking them. Not doing so good today, it's my fault but, I have not been out with my co-workers in over 6 months and jsut needed it. Hope everyone is out enjoying the summer day, I want to go float in the pool awhile and relax. Check in later with everyone!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Lynne. I believe I have seen both of these. I try to stay away from the sites that trying to sell something. I would like to find a candida BB where people are discussing it however. Some day when I have the time I will search again. I do appreciate your trying to help. That's why this is such a nice board to be on!


----------

